# Mariah Carey in Playboy



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2007)

*Mariah Carey* looks so steamy in the upcoming issue of _Playboy_, she might even be hotter than *Eminem*'s head. "Something is clearly askew with him," Mimi tells the gentlemen's mag, "and I'm not quite sure what it is."

In the March issue of Playboy magazine, the curvy songstress finally discusses her long-standing feud with Eminem, her near career-ending nervous breakdown and offers her two cents on the latest celebrity phenomenon: wardrobe malfunctions.



> *Mariah on her breakdown in '01*: "What happened was that people made a big deal of when my old publicist pulled the microphone out of my hand because I was venting about Howard Stern. Howard Stern had said a lot of mean stuff about me that morning, as he does about everybody every morning, and I think it really got to me. So I gained five pounds. Itâ€™s not the end of the freakinâ€™ world. But I was exhausted, and I did collapse later. Then everybody blew it out of proportion.â€
> *Mariah on Eminem's apology:* "Something is clearly askew with him, and Iâ€™m not quite sure what it is. I just heard something else he recently said about me. Iâ€™m curious as to why heâ€™s so obsessed with me. I never got an apology letter, by the way; I donâ€™t know what theyâ€™re talking about. Then again, I wasnâ€™t exactly searching my mailbox for it."
> 
> *Mariah on 'American Idol':* "I know everybody thinks Iâ€™m the poster child for American Idol, but I was really shy when I first came out as a performer....Randy Jackson of American Idol has worked with me since my first record. Iâ€™ve known him for so long, and now heâ€™s a huge star. Itâ€™s just weird to me. Weâ€™ll get mobbed walking down the street. You know how the band is introduced at a show? My little joke used to be that he was Michael Jacksonâ€™s brother, and the crowd would believe me and go crazy."
> ...


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 3, 2007)

Ten years ago, I love her song. But now I am not sure...


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 3, 2007)

Mariah Carey, just not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## Nox (Feb 3, 2007)

Mariah needs to pull a "Madonna" and re-invent herself. Her old schtick expired about five years ago.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 3, 2007)

You are so right. I love her voice but she dresses so........AWFUL and stupid. Grow Up girl I think


----------



## Annia (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't find her very attractive, never did nor am I fond of her, but I do agree it'd be a good idea to re invent herself and do a come back.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

I think shes looks pretty good. Her new music is ok but i love her older stuff


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

People are sick and tired of her nearly naked attire. She needs a new stylist cos it's time to put on some clothes.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 3, 2007)

I admit that maybe she has looked better, but her voice is amazing!!


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2007)

I love her voice, but she doesnt know how to dress without looking like a streetwalker...and also she needs to stop gettin lipo every month and accept that she looks fine the way she is or start excercising and eating better...those playboy photos are sooo airbrushed...its a pity...she's a naturally pretty girl imo.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

ITA. She needs to get just a little bit of class before I start caring what she says and does again. She's not 20 anymore and needs to act a little more mature.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 5, 2007)

she look's good in the photos. howard stern does talk to much crap about people.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay, so I noticed LONG ago she suddenly got herself some breasts... Cause when she first came out, they weren't there! So, anywho! Yeah, she's old news LOL!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 6, 2007)

She has a great voice but she is in desperate need of a personality/class/stylist.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Everything went downhill when she did Glitter. Plus, she totally CAN'T dress herself:







It looks like she lost a lot of weight for this shoot, or else she found herself a damn good airbrusher. She looked like this not too long ago:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

i love her so much thanx for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Amen.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2007)

i agree with the others, Mariah need to reinvent herself and change her look, she is to big and old for those skimpy outfits that only make her look bigger

im not really a fan of her or her music, but i admit she does have a great voice.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2007)

Agree with everyone, she needs to seriously have a makeover, but im still so glad she hasen't done the size 0 thing.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 7, 2007)

Mariah is in love with her own breasts. Her videos were all the same after she got the new boobs. Her arms are always behind her head just to make sure that we don't miss her boobs. It's one thing to gain weight, but to wear such small outfits and to pretend that you can pull the outfits off. You can't buy class. I quit listening to her after the boob job. She's just too narcissistic for me.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 7, 2007)

I didn't know Howard Stern talked about her gaining weight.

I think MC is ok, I like her voice, and I have to agree her fashion taste is not good.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't stand Mariah. Her wardrobe has gotta go! She was good when she FIRST started, then all of a sudden she changed into a completely different person. She really needs to grow up.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 7, 2007)

I hate to be mean, but I agree - she's old news.


----------



## x3kh (Feb 14, 2007)

I think Playboy made a mistake putting her in there she is sooo ugly


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 15, 2007)

she needs to change her look. its old


----------



## monniej (Feb 15, 2007)

i think mariah may be at a crossroad with her image. i still love her songs, but maybe some different style choices may be in order. she should talk to mary j, maybe?


----------



## ivette (Feb 16, 2007)

she looks nice in the pics.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

I absolutely adore Mariah. I think she and I are kindred spirits. I just don't think I would take any fashion advice from her.


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 24, 2007)

If those pictures are any indication of what's inside, I'd have to say that it's not worht buying the magazine b/c we've seen that already! Show me a boob or something (not that I care or anything, I'm just looking out for the men)! LOL


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 26, 2007)

*Halleylooyer*! LOL


----------

